
Show HN: Cloud storage abstraction package for Go - matryer
https://medium.com/@matryer/introducing-stow-cloud-storage-abstraction-package-for-go-20cf2928d93c#.j6l0q5oxb
======
fizzbatter
Good timing! I'll be needing a solid S3/Disk abstraction, and may as well go
with this. Thanks!

